# How to request a car with enough luggage space?



## Loading

Going to have 3 large suitcases with us (2 people) are all uber cars required to fit a certain amount of luggage? (If we get a yaris, I doubt it'd fit everything..)

I guess if I want to make sure I can request an uberXL?

Not really sure why the price is more then double for an XL, seems like a lot of people using uber will have luggage and stuff.


----------



## DocT

Please order either XL or SUV. That way you won't have an X cancel on arrival due to overcapacity, and you wasting additional time requesting for an XL/SUV.


----------



## limepro

Loading said:


> Going to have 3 large suitcases with us (2 people) are all uber cars required to fit a certain amount of luggage? (If we get a yaris, I doubt it'd fit everything..)
> 
> I guess if I want to make sure I can request an uberXL?
> 
> Not really sure why the price is more then double for an XL, seems like a lot of people using uber will have luggage and stuff.


Rates are higher because of increased associated costs. You can call a car guaranteed to have the room or you can keep calling uberx and hope you get one the right size. Most of my XL rides are 1-2 people, they prefer having more room than a Prius. When I drove my car on uberx people were surprised a midsized car picked them up vs a tiny cheap car.

On a side note, I picked a guy up today to take him to the airport. He said he called XL because x was surging, I asked him what the surge was and he didn't know, he just didn't want to pay surge. Unless it was 2.1x surge x would still have been cheaper.


----------



## UberMeansSuper

Loading said:


> Not really sure why the price is more then double for an XL, seems like a lot of people using uber will have luggage and stuff.


Because UberXL cars are larger (think Nissan Armada, Chevy Equinox, etc.) SUVs and minivans, you have to account for the fuel costs involved with one of those.

UberX is the cheapest and also the lowest-paid. Drivers are supposed to have the trunk clear, but if you are going to bring the below, most of the cars in X are probably not going to fit your luggage.
We aren't going to have super spacious cars like a Lincoln Town Car or Ford Crown Victoria for you to comfortably bring your 80 Lb. luggage in the trunk.

If you want extra leg room and extra luggage room, take the advice above and request XL or SUV (the latter of which is the UberBlack version).


----------



## Skinny1

Haha....you want to pay 1/2 cab fare and want luggage space. 
Sign up for XL , don't be cheap.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Loading said:


> Not really sure why the price is more then double for an XL, seems like a lot of people using uber will have luggage and stuff.


Really?
You don't understand why the price of using a car that costs twice as much to buy, twice as much to operate, twice as much to insure and twice as much to maintain and repair should cost you more to ride in than using an UberX?
Are you sure you're allowed to travel alone without your name & mom's phone # pinned to your shirt?

Somehow I bet you understand completely why it costs half as much to ride in an Uber when you don't have an extra passenger and three suitcases.


----------



## Skinny1

This is that cheap corporate customer riding I my XL that I would rather take $0 and not give a ride to.
Wish I could spot them this cleanly. Before hand.


----------



## denverxdriver

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Maybe you missed HIS line saying: I hope that all cheap paxs like that go to LYFT.
> (Like a lot of drivers, I drove both LYFT and UBER when I started... a very long time ago. Loved the Lyft ownership - hated the systems and horrible customer service. A complete waste of time in my market. Every Lyft ride I accepted lost me money - and made me miss profitable Uber rides.) YMMV


I understand.. If we can educate more drivers to turn off uber and use Lyft which already has a built in tip option then riders will use Lyft because no uber drivers will be available. If at my point you can point a new rider to either platform, why wouldn't you point them to Lyft. I agree with you that Lyft does not keep you as busy, let's change that.

Ymmv too.


----------



## Loading

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Really?
> You don't understand why the price of using a car that costs twice as much to buy, twice as much to operate, twice as much to insure and twice as much to maintain and repair should cost you more to than using an UberX?
> Are you sure you're allowed to travel alone without your name address pinned to your shirt?
> 
> Somehow I bet you understand completely why it costs half as much to ride in an Uber when you don't have an extra passenger and three suitcases.


Twice as much to buy? Do you understand what 'twice as much' means? A Hyundai Elantra (What I would consider a fairly standard car) is ~16K CAD, a Tucson is ~24.5 CAD. That's clearly twice as much right?

Twice as much to operate? Really?

Hyundai Elantra City (MT) 8.8L/100km, Hwy (MT) 6.4L/100km, Combined (MT) 7.7L/100km

Hyundai Tucson City 10.1L/100km, Hwy 7.6L/100 km, Combined 9.0L/100 km

If we look at the combined, 9.0L is clearly twice as much as 7.7L, you are correct again!

Twice as much to insure? Not going to bother looking up rates, however I had a 2005 F-150 and a 2003 Hyundai Elantra, the Elantra was ~$60 CAD, and the truck was ~$70 CAD. Suv's/trucks are not twice as much to insure, regardless of what planet and or country you live in.

Twice as much to repair and maintain?

I couldn't really talk repair costs, as I do all my own maintenance. That being said parts are not anyway twice as much for an suv/truck compared to a car. I can tell you replacing all rotors/brake pads on a suv should be about the same labor wise as on a car. Heck, replacing a timing belt might end up being cheaper on an suv as there is more room to work. 
Clearly going to a quick lube and getting your oil changed is twice as much on an suv. No wait, it's the exact same price.

I'll grant there is slightly higher fuel costs, and a higher purchase price, but it isn't close to being double, and that's what UberXL charges. I would have no problem paying a ~35% price increase as that should more then cover the extra costs, but to pay double? The math just doesn't add up.


----------



## UberXTampa

Loading said:


> Going to have 3 large suitcases with us (2 people) are all uber cars required to fit a certain amount of luggage? (If we get a yaris, I doubt it'd fit everything..)
> 
> I guess if I want to make sure I can request an uberXL?
> 
> Not really sure why the price is more then double for an XL, seems like a lot of people using uber will have luggage and stuff.


Any Prius (except for Prius C) takes all you are describing and more. Has more room than many sedans.

Make sure you tip the driver.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Loading said:


> Twice as much to buy? Do you understand what 'twice as much' means? A Hyundai Elantra (What I would consider a fairly standard car) is ~16K CAD, a Tucson is ~24.5 CAD. That's clearly twice as much right?


yeah... let me know the next time a Hyundai Tucson answers your call for an UberXL.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Loading said:


> Going to have 3 large suitcases with us (2 people) are all uber cars required to fit a certain amount of luggage? (If we get a yaris, I doubt it'd fit everything..)
> 
> I guess if I want to make sure I can request an uberXL?
> 
> Not really sure why the price is more then double for an XL, seems like a lot of people using uber will have luggage and stuff.


don't be cheap and order the right size you need. And give the driver a $10.00 tip


----------



## Loading

Michael - Cleveland said:


> yeah... let me know the next time a Hyundai Tucson answers your call for an UberXL.


Sorry, didn't read the complete list of cars. Ok, I guess we will have to spend ~3K CAD more to get a Santa Fe--Which is listed as an UberXL vehicle. Priced at 27.6K CAD, the elantra still ~16K CAD. Which, even with your awesome math skills is still not double the cost. I notice you didn't comment on any of the other aspects of everything costing twice as much.


----------



## XUberMike

Throw me a nice tip and I'll get all your shit in my X car no problem...

That is as long as you don't go pool.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Loading said:


> I'll grant there is slightly higher fuel costs, and a higher purchase price, but it isn't close to being double, and that's what UberXL charges. I would have no problem paying a ~35% price increase as that should more then cover the extra costs, but to pay double? The math just doesn't add up.


How nice to know that you as a rider are willing to pay the 'actual cost' to the driver and don't think that the driver or the service company should be making any profit from you on the door-to-door service you expect.
It tells everyone here a lot about you.

And I bet in your business, you charge your customers only exactly whatever it is you do costs to produce... without any profit whatsoever.

I made a mistake in suggesting that next time you call for Uber XL. Next time, do drivers a favor and call a cab.

Better yet, take your attitude and perception, sign-up with Uber and put your cheap ass in your car and drive 30 hours/wk for a month.
Then come back here tell everyone who actually KNOWS what the costs are that you can't believe how expensive UberXL is.

This may be hard for someone as entitled as you to understand, but you do not have a 'right' to ride in my car. This is not public transportation.


----------



## DieselkW

Pretty obvious that the reason the XL costs twice as much is because you can spread the cost out over 7 passengers. UberX maximum passengers is 4. 

Not twice as much, but pretty damn close.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Loading said:


> Sorry, didn't read the complete list of cars. Ok, I guess we will have to spend ~3K CAD more to get a Santa Fe--Which is listed as an UberXL vehicle. Priced at 27.6K CAD, the elantra still ~16K CAD. Which, even with your awesome math skills is still not double the cost. I notice you didn't comment on any of the other aspects of everything costing twice as much.


You have no clue what you're talking about. 
The other drivers here DO know what their costs are. 
I couldn't care less what you - a non-driver thinks.

You don't know what our costs are... 
you don't know that Uber takes a 25% HIGHER CUT OF THE FARE from an XL ride. 
and apparently you don't know that, for example, 20" SUV tires cost 2 times more than 14"/15" sedan tires (like on that Elantra you want to ride in when you call for an Uber).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Loading said:


> Sorry, didn't read the complete list of cars. Ok, I guess we will have to spend ~3K CAD more to get a Santa Fe--Which is listed as an UberXL vehicle. Priced at 27.6K CAD, the elantra still ~16K CAD. Which, even with your awesome math skills is still not double the cost. I notice you didn't comment on any of the other aspects of everything costing twice as much.


You did have another couple of options, as well:
You could have requested UberSELECT at just a bit more than UberXL that would have gotten you a car like my Mercedes sedan (3x-4x higher cost than that of your Elantra... not to mention tax, title and insurance, of course... or the interest that most drivers pay on car loans).
You could have ordered UberBLACK and gotten a nice big Lincoln sedan with commercial insurance and livery plates - and plenty of room... at 5x the cost of your Elantra.

But since what you seem to have wanted was taxi service... you should have just ordered a taxi.

BTW, since you seem to think all UberX drivers are driving Hyundai Elantras -
*when you looked at yourself, your travel partner and all of your luggage, 
did you really think that it would all fit in that Elantra you ordered?*


----------



## XUberMike

Just get 2 x's
One for just you
One for "all" remaining bags


----------



## Optimus Uber

Loading said:


> Twice as much to buy? Do you understand what 'twice as much' means? A Hyundai Elantra (What I would consider a fairly standard car) is ~16K CAD, a Tucson is ~24.5 CAD. That's clearly twice as much right?
> 
> Twice as much to operate? Really?
> 
> Hyundai Elantra City (MT) 8.8L/100km, Hwy (MT) 6.4L/100km, Combined (MT) 7.7L/100km
> 
> Hyundai Tucson City 10.1L/100km, Hwy 7.6L/100 km, Combined 9.0L/100 km
> 
> If we look at the combined, 9.0L is clearly twice as much as 7.7L, you are correct again!
> 
> Twice as much to insure? Not going to bother looking up rates, however I had a 2005 F-150 and a 2003 Hyundai Elantra, the Elantra was ~$60 CAD, and the truck was ~$70 CAD. Suv's/trucks are not twice as much to insure, regardless of what planet and or country you live in.
> 
> Twice as much to repair and maintain?
> 
> I couldn't really talk repair costs, as I do all my own maintenance. That being said parts are not anyway twice as much for an suv/truck compared to a car. I can tell you replacing all rotors/brake pads on a suv should be about the same labor wise as on a car. Heck, replacing a timing belt might end up being cheaper on an suv as there is more room to work.
> Clearly going to a quick lube and getting your oil changed is twice as much on an suv. No wait, it's the exact same price.
> 
> I'll grant there is slightly higher fuel costs, and a higher purchase price, but it isn't close to being double, and that's what UberXL charges. I would have no problem paying a ~35% price increase as that should more then cover the extra costs, but to pay double? The math just doesn't add up.


I have a great idea. If you don't like the price drive yourself. One word 'entitlement'

Seriously, do you expect us to pay you?

You apparently have no concept that uberx cars are actually losing money. Uber does this to compete with the other incompetent ride share company lyft.

The reason X is so cheap is because uber is fighting lyft. The fact of the matter if you're using uberx and not tipping them to compensate them for the short fall in their income you are supporting an American sweat shop.

If you get an uberx at base rate they will be operating in the red.

Why is XL double? Even at the price of XL it's not like they are making a liveable wage.

It's apparent you have no concept of the costs to operate a vehicle.

These people that are driving are in a tough spot in life. They are doing what they can to make ends meat. Even if they have to drain the equity out of one of their few assets. And uber is exploiting what they own or are still making payments to the bank

You know what. Call a taxi and pay triple. Even a taxi is still one third more than XL. You cry like a child. Is $30 to the airport going to put you into bankruptcy? Well the $30 for an XL will put a meal on the table. Not enough to put them in a plane and give them a vacation but just one damn meal.

It's apparent you are all about yourself and don't see the bigger picture. Like an extra $10 to carry your 200 pounds of luggage isn't justified.

Seriously, you're clueless. Go call a cab. As you can tell ignorance really rubs me the wrong way. Take the fly away you cheap ass. Save more money.

Love it when peeps come on here and want to talk the financials of what uber drivers really make and they are clueless.

You're just as bad as uber. You are supporting the sweat shop


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Optimus Uber said:


> I have a great idea. If you don't like the price drive yourself. One word 'entitlement'
> 
> Seriously, do you expect us to pay you?
> 
> You apparently have no concept that uberx cars are actually losing money. Uber does this to compete with the other incompetent ride share company lyft.
> 
> The reason X is so cheap is because uber is fighting lyft. The fact of the matter if you're using uberx and not tipping them to compensate them for the short fall in their income you are supporting an American sweat shop.
> 
> If you get an uberx at base rate they will be operating in the red.
> 
> Why is XL double? Even at the price of XL it's not like they are making a liveable wage.
> 
> It's apparent you have no concept of the costs to operate a vehicle.
> 
> These people that are driving are in a tough spot in life. They are doing what they can to make ends meat. Even if they have to drain the equity out of one of their few assets. And uber is exploiting what they own or are still making payments to the bank
> 
> You know what. Call a taxi and pay triple. Even a taxi is still one third more than XL. You cry like a child. Is $30 to the airport going to put you into bankruptcy? Well the $30 for an XL will put a meal on the table. Not enough to put them in a plane and give them a vacation but just one damn meal.
> 
> It's apparent you are all about yourself and don't see the bigger picture. Like an extra $10 to carry your 200 pounds of luggage isn't justified.
> 
> Seriously, you're clueless. Go call a cab. As you can tell ignorance really rubs me the wrong way. Take the fly away you cheap ass. Save more money.
> 
> Love it when peeps come on here and want to talk the financials of what uber drivers really make and they are clueless.
> 
> You're just as bad as uber. You are supporting the sweat shop


Very nicely done, you are 100% right..Cheap bastards


----------



## CityGirl

Optimus Uber said:


> I have a great idea. If you don't like the price drive yourself. One word 'entitlement'
> 
> Seriously, do you expect us to pay you?
> 
> You apparently have no concept that uberx cars are actually losing money. Uber does this to compete with the other incompetent ride share company lyft.
> 
> The reason X is so cheap is because uber is fighting lyft. The fact of the matter if you're using uberx and not tipping them to compensate them for the short fall in their income you are supporting an American sweat shop.
> 
> If you get an uberx at base rate they will be operating in the red.
> 
> Why is XL double? Even at the price of XL it's not like they are making a liveable wage.
> 
> It's apparent you have no concept of the costs to operate a vehicle.
> 
> These people that are driving are in a tough spot in life. They are doing what they can to make ends meat. Even if they have to drain the equity out of one of their few assets. And uber is exploiting what they own or are still making payments to the bank
> 
> You know what. Call a taxi and pay triple. Even a taxi is still one third more than XL. You cry like a child. Is $30 to the airport going to put you into bankruptcy? Well the $30 for an XL will put a meal on the table. Not enough to put them in a plane and give them a vacation but just one damn meal.
> 
> It's apparent you are all about yourself and don't see the bigger picture. Like an extra $10 to carry your 200 pounds of luggage isn't justified.
> 
> Seriously, you're clueless. Go call a cab. As you can tell ignorance really rubs me the wrong way. Take the fly away you cheap ass. Save more money.
> 
> Love it when peeps come on here and want to talk the financials of what uber drivers really make and they are clueless.
> 
> You're just as bad as uber. You are supporting the sweat shop


Hear, hear!


----------



## mandreyka

I dont think the OP could even get his head in a prius!!


----------



## UberXTampa

mandreyka said:


> I dont think the OP could even get his head in a prius!!


Has your had been in a Prius?


----------



## speedracer

people like OP make me hate doing airport runs

gotta drive to some suburb or residential hill/area 

load their stupid luggage in my trunk and drive them to the airport and sit in killer traffic leaving the airport

with no appreciation and a sense of entitlement 

airport runs are only good if youre picking/dropping VIP clients in a vip car

because they actually appreciate 5* service


----------



## Teri12

Loading said:


> Twice as much to buy? Do you understand what 'twice as much' means? A Hyundai Elantra (What I would consider a fairly standard car) is ~16K CAD, a Tucson is ~24.5 CAD. That's clearly twice as much right?
> 
> Twice as much to operate? Really?
> 
> Hyundai Elantra City (MT) 8.8L/100km, Hwy (MT) 6.4L/100km, Combined (MT) 7.7L/100km
> 
> Hyundai Tucson City 10.1L/100km, Hwy 7.6L/100 km, Combined 9.0L/100 km
> 
> If we look at the combined, 9.0L is clearly twice as much as 7.7L, you are correct again!
> 
> Twice as much to insure? Not going to bother looking up rates, however I had a 2005 F-150 and a 2003 Hyundai Elantra, the Elantra was ~$60 CAD, and the truck was ~$70 CAD. Suv's/trucks are not twice as much to insure, regardless of what planet and or country you live in.
> 
> Twice as much to repair and maintain?
> 
> I couldn't really talk repair costs, as I do all my own maintenance. That being said parts are not anyway twice as much for an suv/truck compared to a car. I can tell you replacing all rotors/brake pads on a suv should be about the same labor wise as on a car. Heck, replacing a timing belt might end up being cheaper on an suv as there is more room to work.
> Clearly going to a quick lube and getting your oil changed is twice as much on an suv. No wait, it's the exact same price.
> 
> I'll grant there is slightly higher fuel costs, and a higher purchase price, but it isn't close to being double, and that's what UberXL charges. I would have no problem paying a ~35% price increase as that should more then cover the extra costs, but to pay double? The math just doesn't add up.


You're upset. Just breathe xxx


----------

